# Just bought one of these. Let the jokes begin...



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

After seriously considering several LP Specials and a Studio with P-90s, I bought one of these on a whim instead: http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Ele...on-USA/Jonas-Brothers-Melody-Maker/Specs.aspx It's fine, I can already hear the laughter building and I'm ready for the snide remarks so...let it fly folks! Before you get too carried away though, consider this: everything is Made in the USA, lightweight mahogany body (SG thickness) with thin nitro finish, wraptail bridge, full size Gibson headstock, EBONY fretboard, stock pair of killer sounding P-90s. Oh, the price? About 1/2 the cost of an LP Special or Studio. Still laughing? Yeah, that's what I thought. ;^ ) Seriously though, I'm curious to know what others think of this model. The graphics and signed pickguard are obvious targets for ridicule and outright hostility BUT, in my humble opinion, it's virtually impossible to knock the _substance_ _and outstanding value_ of this model itself. And besides, I can simply remove the graphic and play it sans pickguard if I choose....


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Could be the isolated case where refinishing could increase value.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

LoL I'd have that thing punked up with stickers and graffitti, maybe even break out the sandpaper and goof off for the sigs, but with those specs I admit I'd rock one too.

haha Gibson goofed I think: Body type - DOUBLE cutaway


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

That may be so uncool that it will be a future classic. Kind of like the old Monkees model Gretsch.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Break out Love Bug!

(My daughter tells me it's the only song of theirs she knows, which beats me by one.)


----------



## thechamp96 (Jan 16, 2008)

It actually looks kind of... fantastic.

I'm willing to bet that most people that see it won't even recognize the JB logo - just tell them it's a Jeff Beck signature model. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

In terms of value for the money I bet it's one of the better deals Gibson has, I wouldn't hesitate to pick one up if I needed to fill that sonic hole. I would change the pickguard, get rid of the graphic and upgrade the tailpiece though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you like it, who cares what others think?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's actually pretty cool, I like the Jeff Beck idea. Ha!

The specs seem good for the dough, rock it!

I was actually expecting a Hello Kittie Strat. 8)


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Scottone said:


> That may be so uncool that it will be a future classic. Kind of like the old Monkees model Gretsch.


I agree. If it were me I wouldn't change a thing on it and just keep it the way it is.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> If you like it, who cares what others think?


I do like it and I'm not here soliciting affirmations. I'm actually interested to know what folks here think of the model along with any changes they would consider. I was already thinking of changing the tailpiece but punking it out with stickers or calling it another "signature model" are interesting suggestions as well. At under $400, I'm not worried about altering the guitar. The notion of leaving it alone and playing it "ironically" in the blues outfit I'm with is also just fine by me.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> I do like it and I'm not here soliciting affirmations. I'm actually interested to know what folks here think of the model along with any changes they would consider. I was already thinking of changing the tailpiece but punking it out with stickers or calling it another "signature model" are interesting suggestions as well. At under $400, I'm not worried about altering the guitar. The notion of leaving it alone and playing it "ironically" in the blues outfit I'm with is also just fine by me.


If you play it as good as I think you can. That will take the smile off their faces.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The JB could stand for "just blues".


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

StevieMac said:


> *At under $400*


Dude! Sweet!

Gibson has it a $1165!!!

Where? Any more?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Does it give you that classic Jonas Brothers tone ?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Re: The "Just Blues" edition and "classic Jonas Brothers tone"....Ha ha! Love it! Let the amusement begin!


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Dude! Sweet!
> 
> Gibson has it a $1165!!!
> 
> Where? Any more?


 There's one listed on feebay @ $425 right now and it ships to Canada via US Postal: http://www.ebay.com/itm/JONAS-BROTHERS-GIBSON-/221264444546?pt=Guitar&hash=item3384637c82 Let's start an ownership club!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I think yours is actually one of the new J. B. Lenoir models.

Congrats on the cool NGD!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You sure that it's not a Justin Bieber model?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

sulphur said:


> You sure that it's not a Justin Bieber model?


 It could be, since it was held up at the border for "further inspection"... :banana:


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dradlin said:


> Could be the isolated case where refinishing could increase value.


I truly believe that this statement is true.

I could donate one large used can of Black spray paint to make it happen.

resale value should double.

either way, congrats and Keep on rockin.

G.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

That looks like a total rock 'n roll machine (which makes no sense as to why it's a JB model).

If it were mine, it would totally be a DIY finish. Flat black nitro, sans pickguard.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How about a guitar wrap?

https://www.axewraps.com/wraps/


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

GTmaker said:


> I truly believe that this statement is true.
> 
> I could donate one large used can of Black spray paint to make it happen.
> 
> ...


 Yep, there's definitely some merit to this idea. It'd be interesting to grab another mint example and leave it unmolested, just to see what happens to their comparative "value" over time. A fairly cheap experiment as these things go really....


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

sulphur said:


> How about a guitar wrap?
> 
> https://www.axewraps.com/wraps/


 Considered that. I wonder if the LP version, presumably for a carved top, would still work?


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Stevie:

In all seriousness, no one in their right mind buys something like this brand new with "escalating value" in mind and I'm sure that wasn't your m.o. I'm quite biased when it comes to P90's so I'll say that it's hard to go wrong when all the parts are there (wrap tail, ebony board, P90's etc) especially when the price is right regardless of aesthetics. I'll bet this thing is gonna sound incredible and I'll also bet the weight is right. Congrats on a good purchase.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Millions of 12 yr olds can't be wrong 

Post a review after you get it.
you're right, on paper it sounds better than it looks.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, if it plays well and sounds good, who cares whose name is on it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's basically a LP Special with 2 less knobs and a different paint job. Whatever, it's a helluva lot more tasteful than this Washburn monstrosity I bought at XS Cargo, though I paid $90 for mine. Truth be told, though, I'd give it up in a heartbeat for a Daisy Rock Mojo Jojo guitar!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Stevie, I hope you're working on your jump technique ?


----------



## Darwin (Jun 7, 2010)

The Jonas Brothers stuff is just cosmetic. You can always refinish and replace/buff out the pickguard. The only thing I don't like about the specs is the slim 60s neck. Otherwise, I would love to have that guitar.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hell, If could get one of those for under $350. I go for it,... and get out the stickers and sand paper too!


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I so want to rip on this...but... real P90s....and at a decent price...um....HNGD!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldn't even bother with the spray paint, just run the orbital sander over it til you cant see the sig or graphic. might look a bit relic-ey.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

You're obviously confident in your masculinity and are unafraid of tapping into your femine side. I'm assuming you're about 6'3" and tip the scales at a robust 250 to pull this off. But seriously, P-90's rock and the specs for this Jonas bros guit demonstrates that there are some good values out there in Gibby Land. Congratulations.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Dude, I've got no problem with you playing that in public, and I wouldn't have a problem playing it in public either. Rock on!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I do like it and I'm not here soliciting affirmations. I'm actually interested to know what folks here think of the model along with any changes they would consider. I was already thinking of changing the tailpiece but punking it out with stickers or calling it another "signature model" are interesting suggestions as well. At under $400, I'm not worried about altering the guitar. The notion of leaving it alone and playing it "ironically" in the blues outfit I'm with is also just fine by me.


under 400! I'd have grabbed it too, even if it only comes out in the studio a 2 P90 guitar is a great part of the arsenal.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

You could try to say that it's a Joe Bonnassa sig model but nobody would believe you b/c you're not douchey enough.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

On the essentials - this looks like a very cool guitar. Enjoy! I'm sure that I would.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> I do like it and I'm not here soliciting affirmations. I'm actually interested to know what folks here think of the model along with any changes they would consider. I was already thinking of changing the tailpiece but punking it out with stickers or calling it another "signature model" are interesting suggestions as well. At under $400, I'm not worried about altering the guitar. The notion of leaving it alone and playing it "ironically" in the blues outfit I'm with is also just fine by me.


I know you weren't soliciting affirmations. I wouldn't own it for several reasons, one being that I feel I could get a better guitar guitar
for the same amount of cash. 

But, if you like it, as it said, who cares. You might not like my choices in guitars. What matters is that we own something that works for us, not because it gets the approval of "the crowd".


----------



## Jordin (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice guitar. I'd for sure remove/replace the pick guard and refinish the guitar... I'm not a fan of J.Bros...

Let us know what you do with it! Great price on a quality guitar.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> I wouldn't own it for several reasons, one being that I feel I could get a better guitar for the same amount of cash.....What matters is that we own something that works for us...


By "better", I assume you mean "for you", based on your own preferences. My choice was based on the desire for something simple (wrap-tail bridge & 2 knobs), lightweight (thin mahogany body), and toneful (P-90s)....at an affordable price. This one truly was the best guitar then....for me.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Years ago I found a number if identical promo postcards in chrome and neon green airbrush that made a pattern when I joined them together with packing tape. Once together I traced the silhouette of the guitars top on the "taped puzzle" so that I could make my own custom wrap to cover the top. It did two things 
- everyone asked what guitar it was and shined supremely in any light 
And 
- it protected the guitar. 2 years touring over 200 shows and not a scratch. If I find photos I'll past them. I'm thing if trying it again. This could become the shelacked plad, or gold flake. I'm getting inspired.


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing this at the jam tonight, Steve! You could always go punk on it and cover it with duct tape like the Ibanez 'Noodles' signature model. 

$425 for a made in the USA with p90s is a fantastic deal that cannot be beat in MY mind too. For that price and a can of black primer paint I think you'd have an amazing rock machine.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

GREAT score.

With the exception of the graphics, I really like the specs on this guitar (I've never played one though).

I did have a '60 Melody Maker that I modded into a 2 P90 guitar. It was a great guitar. One thing I could never get my head around was that MM headstock, your model has the much nicer LP headstock.

Even if you upgrade the P90s, it's still a very inexpensive player.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> By "better", I assume you mean "for you", based on your own preferences. My choice was based on the desire for something simple (wrap-tail bridge & 2 knobs), lightweight (thin mahogany body), and toneful (P-90s)....at an affordable price. This one truly was the best guitar then....for me.


Yes, that is what I meant.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

It actually looks pretty cool, and I kinda want one... Although I think I would be way too self conscious playing that thing live at a show somewhere...

Great find, cheers!


----------

